# the best trip the road gave me yet... glory days.



## earthowl

when i was in eugene i fell in love with a guy who took me traveling with his band. he taught me how to play the ukulele, which was cute, and gave me a whole new perspective on life. sadly, were not togethor, but i love him none the less and this was our journey from portland, or to what was once our home: oklahoma city.
hope you enjoy em.


----------



## Sjaan

Looks like you had a really good time! Those silly travelin' boys sure do seem to have a way of wiggling their shit into our hearts, yeah? hahaha


----------



## earthowl

Sjaan said:


> Looks like you had a really good time! Those silly travelin' boys sure do seem to have a way of wiggling their shit into our hearts, yeah? hahaha


 oh boy, do they. he was a great guy, still one of my best friends. and i loved the time i had. it was my first time not traveling alone and now traveling alone is not the same its sad. but im still happier than i would be behind a desk eh? heyo


----------



## Sjaan

Oh hell yeah! I'm currently having to wait on traveling again until I can get a better ride for me and my cat (not as cuddly as past men fellow, but still great company!), so I feel you on being alone & having to be behind a desk :/


----------



## Dmac

great pics!


----------



## meathook

the picture of the guy wearing the black flag shirt, with the big dog & the tiny dog, made me burst out laughing.
these are all great pictures by the way!


----------



## earthowl

meathook said:


> the picture of the guy wearing the black flag shirt, with the big dog & the tiny dog, made me burst out laughing.
> these are all great pictures by the way!


 haha yeah thats the guy i was dating. hes a funny boy.


----------



## hobogestapo

smiling like the girl wearing... a trucker i got a ride from wouldnt let me leave until i memorized that whole part of the song and could sing it back to him. he would stop the song after that part and test me on it. wee!


----------



## earthowl

hobogestapo said:


> smiling like the girl wearing... a trucker i got a ride from wouldnt let me leave until i memorized that whole part of the song and could sing it back to him. he would stop the song after that part and test me on it. wee!


hahaha what the fuck? what song are you talking about?!


----------



## Sjaan

hobogestapo said:


> smiling like the girl wearing... a trucker i got a ride from wouldnt let me leave until i memorized that whole part of the song and could sing it back to him. he would stop the song after that part and test me on it. wee!


How it should be!


----------



## earthowl

WHAT SONG IS THAT?!!


----------



## Sjaan

earthowl said:


> WHAT SONG IS THAT?!!


Hahaha, it's Girl On The Billboard by Del Reeves! (But truthfully, I like The Road Hammer's version a little bit more- it's a tad more modern)


----------



## hobogestapo

no kidding the guy had a big purple rig with a 6 foot by 4 foot punisher skull in the sleeper


----------



## Puckett

nice pics looks like you all had fun


----------



## dartagnan

looks like a fuckin blast. yer makin my feet itch....


----------



## Shaee

Ooh, I met you two in Portland, we smoked under the bridge at the waterfront.


----------



## spudnic

looks like fun man. I meet you guys in venice. ha your ex jeff is my raos dog woo!


----------



## earthowl

hahah yeah i remember you were hangin out with that one dood, friz!


----------



## Earth

Woof !!


----------



## TreyEZ

Hey there.... new member... long time lurker on the site...

I actually joined JUST because I saw this thread.

I thought it was great that you had met people on the road, and they recognized you,
and you all can still communicate with this site.

... i want that...


----------



## spudnic

yeah i was dating frixx for a while. hope to run into you sometime in the future, sure i will


----------



## Deleted member 125

how did that traveling brore and hungry sign work out for you?


----------



## DystopiaInTexas

interesting pictures. i love the folk ones.


----------



## earthowl

DystopiaInTexas said:


> interesting pictures. i love the folk ones.


 
"folk" ones?


----------



## Kim Chee

Awesome you came back with the memories and ukulele skills.
I could go for a big ass plate of biscuits and gray veeeeeee
like that right about now. Can you pass the pepper shaker?


----------



## earthowl

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Awesome you came back with the memories and ukelele skills.
> I could go for a big ass plate of biscuits and gray veeeeeee
> like that right about now. Can you pass the pepper shaker?


oh man. im in a Laquinta hotel right now for my birthday and they have a complimentary breakfast. im hoping to god they have buiscuits and gravy!!!!


----------



## Johnny P

Hey I think I met you in Eugene this September. Our dogs kept humping each other, funny shit. I have a dog named Lead Belly and a Mandolin. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Johnny P

Oh yeah you can rock that Uke!


----------



## DystopiaInTexas

earthowl said:


> "folk" ones?


i guess i meant the ones where everyone is holding an instrument...a banjo is pretty folky to me, yes.


----------



## earthowl

Johnny P said:


> Hey I think I met you in Eugene this September. Our dogs kept humping each other, funny shit. I have a dog named Lead Belly and a Mandolin. Hope you are doing well.


 oh boy! how are ya? and how is little leadbelly?!


----------



## earthowl

DystopiaInTexas said:


> i guess i meant the ones where everyone is holding an instrument...a banjo is pretty folky to me, yes.


 
ha yeah, my boyfriend plays a fiery-kick-butt-banjo. thats pretty folk, yes


----------



## Cristian

that's a pretty cool trip i wish i can go on one like that!


----------



## GhostWithTheMost

The Girl with the accordian is goregous.


----------



## Johnny P

earthowl said:


> oh boy! how are ya? and how is little leadbelly?!



Leadbelly is not so little anymore he's filling out a bit. I'm doing well. Currently in San Marcos, TX with no where in particular to go. Living the good life! Where are you at these days?


----------



## earthowl

in augusta, georgia. getting ready to escape the deep stupid south. heading home for the blizard.


----------



## earthowl

HoboSquirrell said:


> The Girl with the accordian is goregous.


 
yeah, but looks are deceiving. oh....


----------



## Unslap

You look familiar, do you play the Uke outside of the Eugene library? I like the pikchers


----------



## earthowl

yes i sure do. : )


----------



## Dead horse

Sweet! Thanks for sharing


----------

